# Tagless Heat Transfer Labels vs. Screen Printed Labels



## dzignr (Sep 16, 2014)

Does anyone have input on the difference between these two processes?

Maybe some PRO's & CON's 

As I undertand it, the Heat Transfers Labels are "silk screened onto a clear velum" then they can be applied with a household iron, although supposedly a heat press would be much better.

As I understand it, the Sceen Printed Labels are simply screen printed, just like you would screen print anything else on a shirt.

What's the difference between silk screened and screen printed?

Any insights are greatly appreciated.


----------



## badcompanytees (Dec 13, 2014)

nothing silk is just the old term for screen printing.


----------

